# Trivia 9/21



## luckytrim (Sep 21, 2018)

trivia 9/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Robin Thicke, singer of "Blurred Lines",  had hockey Hall of  Famer Wayne 
Gretzky as his childhood baby sitter.

1. What is the twelfth letter in the Greek  alphabet?
  a - Mu
  b. - Rho
  c. - Beta
  d. - Eta
2. What sport ??
Anna Kournikova
3. Name the character who was portrayed by actor William Boyd  in 66 movies 
between 1935 and 1948?
4. If you SKIRL, what type of voice would you  have?
5. What is the Mississippi State flower? (
6. Which American State has the highest average elevation  above sea level?
7. Who Am I ?
I was born in 1945 in Los Angeles CA. I first came to fame in  the TV soap "Peyton Place" in the mid 1960s and at the age of 21 I married a  50-year old celebrity. We were divorced in 1968 and two years later, I  married  a 42 year-old musician. We divorced in 1979.
Who am I ?
8. What is "Hobson's Choice" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Bar-code scanners read the WHITE lines, not the  Black.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. Tennis
3. Hopalong Cassidy
4. Shrill
5. the Magnolia
6. Colorado
7. I am Mia Farrow
8. Take It or Leave It

TRUTH !!
The light sensors in full imager's are very similar to the  light sensors in 
monochrome cameras. The sensors search the scanning square  target for a 
valid bar code. ... The voltage fluctuates based on whether the  sensor sees 
the reflected light from the white spaces because the black  bars absorb the 
red light.


----------

